# High Def. To 2 TV's



## dconder (May 30, 2006)

Right now I have a 622 running my home theater room on TV1 and running 3 different TV's with TV2. I also have a 211 running an HDTV in our master bedroom. One of the 3 TV's running off a split signal from TV2 is an HDTV and I would love to get an HDTV signal to it. It could be the same picture as whatever is on the 622 or the 211. Is there a way to get the 622 or the 211 to play HD on two different TV's? The cable length from the 622 would be in the 50 foot range and from the 211 would be in the 100 foot range. Is this even possible or would I better to look at adding another 622 or 211? Thanks.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

dconder said:


> Right now I have a 622 running my home theater room on TV1 and running 3 different TV's with TV2. I also have a 211 running an HDTV in our master bedroom. One of the 3 TV's running off a split signal from TV2 is an HDTV and I would love to get an HDTV signal to it. It could be the same picture as whatever is on the 622 or the 211. Is there a way to get the 622 or the 211 to play HD on two different TV's? The cable length from the 622 would be in the 50 foot range and from the 211 would be in the 100 foot range. Is this even possible or would I better to look at adding another 622 or 211? Thanks.


Both the HDMI and Component outputs on the 622 are hot. You could run a 5-wire component from the 622 to the HDTV. At 50' PQ will be fine. Your 5 wires would include the 3 component for video, and the red/white for audio.
*HERE* ya go.
You could then add a UHF TV1 remote, and have nearby control of the 2nd HDTV.
Programming would be the same on both HDTV's.


----------



## dconder (May 30, 2006)

Thank you so much Ken. That would at least do me until I decide on getting another dvr or not.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

dconder said:


> Thank you so much Ken. That would at least do me until I decide on getting another dvr or not.


IMO, get the 2nd DVR....you'll never watch Live TV again! :biggrin:


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I currently do this and it works great. I have a 50' component run to my office


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Calvin386 said:


> I currently do this and it works great. I have a 50' component run to my office


And I think that's the point that may be being overlooked here. Normal home coax wiring cannot transmit HD from one location to another. It's not really your reciever's fault that the second TV is in another room or on another floor. Getting the signal to that remote location is the gist of the problem. Unless you are willing and able to afford the complexity of re-wiring for this, you're better off getting another HD reciever for that location - assuming your sat cabling comes to it as well.


----------



## crazypat (Mar 10, 2006)

You could also use a 50ft or longer HDMI cable for about the same price. Check out Monoprice.com for all your cable & adapter needs.


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

Things are about to change!

HANA Demonstrates Integrated Home HD Networking at CES 2008
Consumers benefit from simple "one cable / one remote" networking solution

*HANA will showcase the HANA Home, a four-room demo that will simultaneously distribute five wireless HD content streams throughout the home over in-home coax cabling. Using the HANA network, consumers can access HD content on any device in the house, and watch it on any networked device in any other room.*

MORE here:

http://www.hanaalliance.org/news/200801/HANA_release_01032008.php


----------



## crazypat (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds "SWEEEET!!!"


----------



## bheil (Feb 24, 2006)

crazypat said:


> Sounds "SWEEEET!!!"


Sounds suspicious! 
They are distributing 'wireless content streams' over existing coax wiring? how's that work?!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It sounds good, but what's going to generate the stream that's also not going to set off DRM alarms. No content producer is part of their group yet. When Sony joins, I'm in!


----------



## majikfx (Jan 2, 2008)

HDG said:


> And I think that's the point that may be being overlooked here. Normal home coax wiring cannot transmit HD from one location to another. It's not really your reciever's fault that the second TV is in another room or on another floor. Getting the signal to that remote location is the gist of the problem. Unless you are willing and able to afford the complexity of re-wiring for this, you're better off getting another HD reciever for that location - assuming your sat cabling comes to it as well.


HDG is completely correct. Best bet is to get the rcv upgrade. The more tv's you tie into one output the more the sig will deteriorate, even with a pwr booster/amp. You're essentially making a copy of a copy of a copy


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

majikfx said:


> HDG is completely correct. Best bet is to get the rcv upgrade. The more tv's you tie into one output the more the sig will deteriorate, even with a pwr booster/amp. You're essentially making a copy of a copy of a copy


Belated welcome, majik! Hope you stay with us for a spell. We sure could use an insider's opinion around here.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

bheil said:


> Sounds suspicious!
> They are distributing 'wireless content streams' over existing coax wiring? how's that work?!


Totally agree. From the article: "...connect all their media devices through a single wire that once connected creates a wireless network..."

So you hook it up one time, then as soon as it "creates a wireless network" you can disconnect the wire and throw it away? Be great if it worked. No more fishing through walls.

Somehow, I think it doesn't work that way. It's like the old days when DBS was called "wireless cable". Or my favorite - "cordless screwdriver." Has anyone _ever_ seen a screwdriver *with* a cord?
-Chris


----------



## majikfx (Jan 2, 2008)

HDG said:


> Belated welcome, majik! Hope you stay with us for a spell. We sure could use an insider's opinion around here.


Why thank you HDG, that is very kind of you. I plan to be here at least once a day. My MSN Messenger is majikfx at hotmail dot com


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

From CES 2007 - HDMI over coax available in April
http://gizmodo.com/340522/gefens-hdmi+over+coax-means-no-new-wires-for-hdtv-everywhere
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/cables/gefen-hdmi-over-coax-extender
http://www.infosyncworld.com/news/n/8788.html?rfp=dta


----------

